# Fielding Calls



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The DOJ is contacting farmers for opinion on JD/PP acquisition.

Regards, Mike

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/article/2016/10/20/doj-queries-farmers-deere-precision


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Let's see now, 42% + 44% = 86% market share. Yepp, their arithmetic is good.

Now, 100% - 86% = 14% for everybody else. Hmmmm. Sounds to me like the price of green paint could go up.

Ralph

Let's play "I remember when:" Monopolies where a definite cause for anti-trust action. AT&T and Standard Oil ring a bell?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

rjmoses said:


> Let's see now, 42% + 44% = 86% market share. Yepp, their arithmetic is good.
> 
> Now, 100% - 86% = 14% for everybody else. Hmmmm. Sounds to me like the price of green paint could go up.
> 
> ...


Maybe they donated to the Clinton Foundation  :angry:


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

swmnhay said:


> Maybe they donated to the Clinton Foundation


They probably already have!

Ralph


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

I only ask because I truley don't know. But does anyone else even have a high speed planter available? Or are they going to be produced by other manufacturers to make up the other 14 % of market share ? It seems deere already had a large share of the market


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Competition is a good thing, and any time one company gets over 50% it is not a good thing for the consumer.


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

It'll be interesting if this fast planting really catches on. I personally don't think it's much of a concern. I would never own one (i don't think) . if I needed to get twice as much done I'd go from A 12 row to a 24 row, and keep my same speed. I know it has its place maybe on some farms. But small fields, wired angles , surface ditches, ground hog holes, washouts would not be ideal for high speed planters. Plus youd have to go through a couple gears every time you start and stop at endrows


----------

